# Finally done!



## Benn (May 5, 2014)

Here is my completed tegu enclosure!


----------



## Benn (May 5, 2014)

Apparently the video didn't load. How do I change extension type?


----------



## Josh (May 5, 2014)

Have you uploaded the video to Youtube? If so, you can embed the video here.


----------



## Benn (May 8, 2014)

Ok how do I do that lol


----------



## Benn (May 8, 2014)

Ok hopefully that worked


----------



## Penny&Dollar (May 9, 2014)

That's awesome I like it.. love the rhino head lol


----------



## marydd (May 9, 2014)

That looks great!


----------



## Benn (May 9, 2014)

Lol ya I love rhinos


----------



## Joba (Jun 7, 2014)

Well done!


----------

